# Train derails on curve in Coal Creek, Colorado (Dec. 10)



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

How many times have you derailed your consist where the cars fall off the track like dominoes to the inside of a curve? If you are like me, you have "enjoyed" the experience more than once.









Apparently UP is getting into the full scale replication of such events.

This photo is from a URL to the Denver Post.
The URL for the whole article is http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_13978994











This photo is from a link to the Boston Globe.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

wow---was this really due to a "was-pulled-inside"-effect????? 
I never go by rail,anymore---lol. 

Fun aside...hope noone got hurt. 
Besides, that is an amount of money that layes there in the dirt..wow. 

Frank


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By coyote97 on 17 Dec 2009 06:40 AM 
wow---was this really due to a "was-pulled-inside"-effect????? 
There is an on-going accident investigation, so the exact cause of this "pull-inside" derailment isn't known.

5 locomotives pulling 94 cars upgrade. The report said the derailment occurred at the back 1/3 of the train and the cars were empty. I would have expected the leading cars to "pull-in", but maybe the front cars were loaded which held them to the track.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By SailorDon on 17 Dec 2009 01:28 PM 
Posted By coyote97 on 17 Dec 2009 06:40 AM 
wow---was this really due to a "was-pulled-inside"-effect????? 
... 5 locomotives pulling 94 cars upgrade. ...




All those locos at the head end or were there pushers using distributed power type operation?


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By on30gn15 on 17 Dec 2009 04:40 PM 


All those locos at the head end or were there pushers using distributed power type operation? 


The news report didn't say.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

its not allways bad to have weak couplers... 
In Germany, there were several problems with the heavy steam engines BR44 while pulling and pushing trains over the black forest ramp.

due to very different track conditions through tunnels and snow and rain it could happen the pulling/pushing loco created a big force-pike due to slipping. When this occured, it could happen that the couples cracked.

US or russan couplers wont crack......seems the world will crack before those couplers will.


Frank


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This action is known as string lining the cars. It can happen but would be unusual to happen towards the end of the train. With out a few more details about the track structure in the area suxh as % of grade, degree of curve and better picsof the track, it's any bodys guess for now. They also could have gotten a draw bar and could have cuased the derailment. Lot of ifs. I could mention a bunch but need the added info. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work on the weathering of your cars Don, scenary is outstanding.... 
Keep us posted.


----------

